# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Inpaichthys kerri

## leeruisheng

Some pictures to share.






My guess a female (In focus)


Hard to come by flaring shots

----------


## blue33

Beautiful fish. Where you bought it?  :Smile:

----------


## leeruisheng

Ya nice fishes. They're indeed blue purplish body and faint orange finnages for the male. Female not as colourful.

Polyart do stock them regularly. Sold under the name blue emperor tetra.

----------


## blue33

Thanks for the info.  :Smile:

----------


## leeruisheng

I was cleaning my tank, stripping off mass of taiwan moss, and to my surprise I saw a young _Inpaichthys kerri_. 

Its about 7mm long. Im not sure how long it has been hiding within the thick moss and only been able to spot one.

A young _Inpaichthys kerri_.

----------


## SCOPE

Woah! You even bred Inpaichthys Kerri! look like lots of fishes bred in your tanks recently! Congrates!

----------


## leeruisheng

Hehe. Beginner's luck. But there were reports that they're easy spawners. My only unspawned fish now is _Dicrossus Maculatus_ which I've gotten from you. But it's doing very well.

----------


## Tristan

I bought 13 _Inpaichthys kerri_  yesterday and I'm down to 4 today  :Sad: 
the remaining ones aren't looking too good and i think they won't last very long. Probably a bad batch. The rummy nose tetras and _Rasbora dorsiocellata_ I bought together with them are eating and swimming actively. or maybe _Inpaichthys kerri_  have special requirements i'm not aware of

----------


## gcce

Where did you purchase your fish from?

----------


## leeruisheng

I bought quite alot too and plenty just die off within a month, all from Polyart. But my remaining ones are the strong and stable.

----------


## Tristan

yeah I'm down to one now  :Sad: 
but he seems pretty stable too. maybe they don't ship well. any other LFS that stock them regularly? I might want to try out a few more since the solitary remaining one seems pretty lonely

----------


## ranmasatome

Lee,

Do you find that these fishes school well for you?

----------


## leeruisheng

Hard to tell as I have at least 15 of them in a 2ft tank and it seems they're well scattered but still closely within the tank.

During feeding time all cluster together near surface and occasionally they'll swim together.

They're not shy to the extend of hiding. 

And I thought they fit in quite well for your scape.

----------


## ranmasatome

ya.. i'm thinking of them but i'm not too sure if they are good schoolers by nature. it seems like they are more like..danios? haha.

----------


## apistomaster

These aren't a schooling Tetra. They behave just like regular Emperor Tetras.
I think you would have much better success if you kept them in a quarantine tank and feed them mostly live foods before you placed them in a display tank.

----------


## k3nlim

They're delicate fishes with quite high mortality rates. They don't school very well despite been in a planted 2ft tank(read small). Their colours will shows up better in a tank that is not so brightly lighted and with ph hovering around mid 6.

----------


## illumnae

Would they school in a larger tank? I'm thinking of getting about 20 for my 4x2x2

----------


## k3nlim

they just shoal loosely, the colours might not show as nicely in a 4x2x2.They always look nicer in close up photographs

----------


## stormhawk

@leeruisheng:

Very nice _Inpaichthys kerri_, and congratulations on finding the wee baby.  :Smile:

----------


## leeruisheng

Thanks.

----------


## stormhawk

Is that one dead?

----------


## leeruisheng

No. Just caught to sell them and took the opportunity to shoot against a white background to show that it's purple.

----------


## SCOPE

> No. Just caught to sell them and took the opportunity to shoot against a white background to show that it's purple.


Very nice purple color Kerri! Good buy!

----------


## stormhawk

Well that's one nice Inpaichthys.  :Grin: 

I bet the buyers will be pretty happy. Still waiting to see N. lacortei. That's my favourite Emperor Tetra species.

----------


## SP.Aquaculture.Club

And the Fiercest :Grin:

----------


## Galatea

Congrats, really nice colorations.

----------

